# potting substate/ general tips/ advice needed



## fleshgear (Aug 9, 2009)

i have started a few emersed setups and i am using the plastic pots that come with most plants and rockwool for the substrate. the pots are in about an inch of water/ ferts. i am using a recomended general fert method for hydroponic setup. the ph of my tap water is 7.8 when i add all the ferts it is about 6.0 (which is what it is supposed to be with the fert method i am using. i change water once a week. 12 hrs of light per day. i will be setting light to 16 hrs per day.

i have crypts, anubias, echinodorus, bacopa, pogostemon, stelata, java fern, and i have the tops of the pots covered with java moss to cover the rockwool.

the setups are covered with a lid to keep humidity in.
i have grown many plants submersed and what to try this out.
my setup has been going for almost 2 months now, i am very happy with the growth rate. and looking forward to seeing some flowers.

is there anything i could be doing differently or better?
what other substrate can i use? i dont want to use aquasoil. it is expensive and hard to get where i live.

if i use a dirt or gravel instead of rockwool, can i still use the 1 inch of water with the hydroponic ferts?

what should i expect when putting a submersed echinodorus into an emersed setup?
i know when you submerse an emersed sword, the emersed leaves will fall off and new leaves will grow.

thanks


----------



## voytek333 (May 25, 2006)

pictures ??? =]


----------

